# Can I show you Sandra's and my grave?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Eventually this is where we are ending up at the Farne's Northumberland...

After cremation we are getting chucked in together at Knifestone, the farthest out rock, we have been swimming round it for forty years so we might as well end up there as it is the most favourite place on earth for us both..

We are in the clip near the end sat on our boat after the dive.. 




Oh! and there is my old mate Terry who sadly succumbed to cancer two years ago right at the end of the clip, top bloke.

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope it's many years away Ray,

However everyone is invited to dance on mine:



tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nice idea Ray

- as long as it does not damage the wildlife:wink2:

BUT, anyway not yet Ray - we want you to stay around for a few more years.:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful spot Ray

I always wanted to be scattered on a mountain top in the Lake District 

But the older I get the older my kids get and the lower the mountain 

Still my D in Law is a fell runner so fingures crossed 

But really I don't mind which one, just want to be free, at one with the mountains

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Beautiful spot Ray
> 
> I always wanted to be scattered on a mountain top in the Lake District
> 
> ...


Sandra

Buy a drone with a camera, then you can survey just where you want to end up, then train one of the offspring to operate it. Simples:wink2:.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

My great grandmother lived near Kew Gardens and had requested that her ashes were to be scattered there. My grandparents had asked permission and of course were refused. So my parents and grandparents all put her remains into their pockets and had a family outing to Kew and when no one was looking emptied their pockets.

Job done although it was a windy day and they took quite a lot of G.G. home with them!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Lovely spot Ray, but don't go just yet - it'll make me nervous. I'm 6 weeks older than you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> Eventually this is where we are ending up at the Farne's Northumberland...
> *
> After cremation we are getting chucked in together *at Knifestone, the farthest out rock, we have been swimming round it for forty years so we might as well end up there as it is the most favourite place on earth for us both..
> 
> ...


This sounds a bit strange, how do you know your dying at the same time?
Jan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JanHank said:


> This sounds a bit strange, how do you know your dying at the same time?
> Jan


One of us will be sitting on the mantle piece waiting for the grand launch together.:wink2:0

When my mum died I made an oak casket that would accommodate the ashes of my mum and dad, I did a lot of work for the vicar at our Church so I did a deal that I could bury my mum and dad when the time came.. So after I got mums ashes I put them in the casket in a plastic bag to keep them dry, then got the wheel barrow out, put in my spade along with my mum and wheeled her down to the graveyard, dug the hole and we had a service in the afternoon to intern her....

3 years later my dad died and he had the same trip, I put a rope round the casket so I could pull it out to put my dad in with my mum, the only thing was I wasn't allowed to take the casket out of the ground, er yer! on your bike.. So when everyone had gone I lifted the casket out took the plastic bag with my mum in and poured dad in and gave it a good shake, they were not mixing so in with my hand and gave them a good stir, emptied the ashes out of the bag and into the casket so when it rotted away their ashes would be part of the land...

It was the last thing I could do for them...

ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A fiend of mine was a flight engineer on various aircraft including latterly a DC10 before he retired. Somewhere earlier in his career one of his crewmates had died and had requested beforehand that his ashes were scattered out of the cockpit side window of, I think a DC3. Of course the inevitable happened! They had slowed the aircraft down to just above stalling speed but a large quantity still came back inside! Apparently they then spent the rest of the flight trying to fulfil his last wish!

I have a favourite point off the north coast of Cornwall - however I want an offshore wind at high tide just after the tide has turned. Shame i won't be there to give precise instructions on the day as I can imagine that some bit of it may go wrong!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> A fiend of mine was a flight engineer on various aircraft including latterly a DC10 before he retired. Somewhere earlier in his career one of his crewmates had died and had requested beforehand that his ashes were scattered out of the cockpit side window of,* I think a DC3. Of course the inevitable happened*! They had slowed the aircraft down to just above stalling speed but a large quantity still came back inside! Apparently they then spent the rest of the flight trying to fulfil his last wish!
> 
> I have a favourite point off the north coast of Cornwall - however I want an offshore wind at high tide just after the tide has turned. Shame i won't be there to give precise instructions on the day as I can imagine that some bit of it may go wrong!


The window which is fitted on all aircraft is called a 'Direct Vision Window' which is actually at 45 degrees to the centreline to enable the crew to see for landing if the main windscreen is obscured, so it naturally has some inward airflow. If it was a DC3 it would have had an orifice in the cockpit roof designed for a Very pistol to discharge flares(we had one in the Bristol Freighter - same era), which I think has a suction effect, so could have been used without the same problem.

Peter, if you want any other useless information, just ask.:grin2:

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

More useless information. My very first flight was on a DC10 - Salisbury (Harare) to Vilanculos (Mozambique) Deta Airlines in April 1967. Never looked back and flown in many others since then from vintage to A380. Never had a moment's fear and I wish I'd had the opportunity to learn how to fly. (One of) my proudest moments was when my son flew me from WLAC Maidenhead to Bembridge Isle of White. More than the usual achievement - he's been passionate about flying all his life - this was his dream. His hearing disability had made it impossible to consider flying for a career, but by sheer perseverance he managed to convince the aviation authorities that he could manage just as well as a hearing person using a hearing aid he fitted into a helmet. Some of us were born with undeveloped wings!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> One of us will be sitting on the mantle piece waiting for the grand launch together.:wink2:0
> When my mum died I made an oak casket that would accommodate the ashes of my mum and dad, I did a lot of work for the vicar at our Church so I did a deal that I could bury my mum and dad when the time came.. So after I got mums ashes I put them in the casket in a plastic bag to keep them dry, then got the wheel barrow out, put in my spade along with my mum and wheeled her down to the graveyard, dug the hole and we had a service in the afternoon to intern her....
> 3 years later my dad died and he had the same trip, I put a rope round the casket so I could pull it out to put my dad in with my mum, the only thing was I wasn't allowed to take the casket out of the ground, er yer! on your bike.. So when everyone had gone I lifted the casket out took the plastic bag with my mum in and poured dad in and gave it a good shake, they were not mixing so in with my hand and gave them a good stir, emptied the ashes out of the bag and into the casket so when it rotted away their ashes would be part of the land...
> It was the last thing I could do for them...
> ray.


Not only do we not listen to the same kind of music Ray, my views on death are completely opposite to your. I hope its a long way from all of us, but one sure thing is we are going to die.

When I die I had hoped to leave my body to science, we made enquiries, the reply was, we live too far away from Berlin (the nearest autopsy hospital to us), the body has to be fresh we were told.
If this can´t be done, I don´t want a funeral just take my remains to the crematorium and get rid. 
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Viv

Sorry to have to correct you, but if it was in 1967 it was not a DC10 as the prototype did not fly till 1969 and the first commercial service was 1971. Anyway it is unlikely that an airline would use a long-haul or such a large aircraft on a route like that.

Try again:wink2::grin2:

Geoff

[EDIT] Looking at the history od DETA airlines for the period it is likely that the aircraft was a DC3 - somewhat different beast.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True Jan

You just keep the first ashes

We did when a dear friend died 

When his wife, also a dear friend ,died we took both ashes to a hill overlooking Elterwater in the Lake District 
And overlooking the youth hostel they had spent so much of their youthful walking days 

(They loved the lakes and taught me to love them too)

And set them free 

They left no instructions , so I hope as their ashes blew free 

It's what they would have wanted 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Viv
> 
> Sorry to have to correct you, but if it was in 1967 it was not a DC10 as the prototype did not fly till 1969 and the first commercial service was 1971. Anyway it is unlikely that an airline would use a long-haul or such a large aircraft on a route like that.
> 
> ...


I was hoping (against hope) that I wasn't too far off the mark. Anyway now I'm 70, my memory is a little flaky (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.). But I'm more than happy to be corrected. In fact I guessed you might know better. Thank you. I've refiled that event accurately now. It was fun anyway. What an amazing place Vilanculos was. We had lunch at the old Dona Ana hotel and were given the use of a room till it was high tide and we could sail up the channel to Santa Carolina. I had never seen so many cockroaches in my sheltered life, nor since. The bread rolls were as hard as cannonballs. I was just a naive 20-year-old enjoying first adult travel experiences.

On the return flight a rather eccentric journalist brought with him a huge frozen Red Roman, loosely wrapped in a beach towel and tucked under his arm. We had starfish, giant clamshells and cowries. Wouldn't pillage the sea now for those creatures.


----------

